# Beer Kegerator



## rexster314 (Sep 28, 2018)

Got this off one of the local bbb's couple of days ago for $40. It's got a Heineken keg in it now and I have a nice wheat beer waiting in the fridge for the next one. Lots of people don't care for Heineken, but it's one of my favorites. (I like Lone Star as well)


----------



## checkdude (Sep 28, 2018)

I don't really drink beer (am old vino) but that looks awesome!  Am sure you'll give it a workout. Prosit!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2018)

Could use that for rootbeer too. Great Score Congrats.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 29, 2018)

Awesome find!  Hieniken is a good beer!  However, you just can’t beat a cold bud light.  Dilly Dilly!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice but too small for my crew of 4 legal age kids. They would kill one keg every evening. Big Yeungling Lager fans here...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2018)

Not much of a Heineken drinker here more of a PBR or Narragansett man, but I like the kegerator. When I was working the bars in the early eighties some of the male patrons would buy one Heineken at the start of the night. When they finished the bottle they would refill the bottle with a cheaper draft beer - trying to impress the ladies. 

Chris


----------



## Smoke23 (Sep 29, 2018)

Great score!


----------



## hb99 (Jan 9, 2019)

Ah, that's for 5 liter mini-kegs.  I used to have dozens of them back in the 90s.  I also brought back a couple dozen (full with beer) from Germany when I came back to the States in 2004. I still have a couple with 10 year old cider in them.

My kegerator has 2 5 gal kegs on tap.  My keezer has 8 on tap.


----------

